# Bought a pair of barrel horses



## girl_on_black_pony

So, I've been having western training and my trainer went with me last weekend and we picked up two barrel horses. Both lovely and talented (and expensive!). What do you all think??

Quick Jetts (Jenna):
Quick Jetts
5 y/o barrel mare,

























Otoes Twistin Bueno (Cowboy):
Otoes Twistin Bueno Quarter Horse
12 y/o barrel gelding,


----------



## AztecBaby

Oh my, the palomino is just stunning! The other one is nice too


----------



## chika1235

wow! they look like they cost more than my house!!!


----------



## lacyloo

Whoa... Your so lucky !


----------



## JustDressageIt

They are both gorgeous.
Though.. I am confused. Everywhere I searched, it shows Otoes Twistin Bueno as being a stallion, was he just recently gelded? OTOES TWISTIN BUENO


----------



## ridergirl23

THEY ARE BEAUTIFUL oh my gush!! they really stand out to me! haha even tho im a english rider, they are amazing!!! good luck with them! you will have to give us updates!!! i cant wait to see more pics of them soemtime!


----------



## Honeysuga

WOW, they are beautiful. What are their times?


----------



## Tennessee

Since when is Otoes Twistin Bueno a gelding?


----------



## Painted Hotrod

I can't see Otoes Twistin Bueno being gelded, and sold..
As I seem to understand he is still a stallion.

Otherwise, he has awesome bloodlines.
King, Poco Bueno, & Jet is there too..
I just can't see him being gelded :?

Their both beautiful..


----------



## mayfieldk

Do you have any pictures of them in their new home?


----------



## Tennessee

Also, do you have any previous experiences with barrel horses? I have a horse sired by Otoes Twistin Bueno, and knowing his owners I know that they would not sell him to just anybody, not only that, if you really did buy him and have gelded him they probably wouldn't see it fit either.

Are you totally sure your purchased these horses? I just can't see an English rider purchasing two very VERY well accomplished barrel horses without any formal training. Do you even know how to barrel race? 


Do you have any current pictures of them at their new home place? I am just a little suspicious of this.


----------



## lacyloo

^^^ good point...


----------



## westonsma

Him being gelded may have been a term of the sale... also, since he is Poco Bueno bred, he could be a carrier of HERDA, and if he was tested positive to be a carrier (he will NOT contract the disease himself) he could pass it on to his get, and if bred to another carrier, the foal could become afflicted and would have to be put down. It may be a recent thing, a foal may have shown to be afflicted, which would mean he IS a carrier.

Maybe not, maybe the owners had another stallion and couldn't manage him too, or didn't want the hassel. Kevin, a close friend of mine was planning to show and use my gelding, Spur, as a stud, but cut him because he didn't have the money to show him and prove him as a stallion, and sold him as a gelding to us, and we haven't had the papers transferred yet, so his stallion status hasn't been changed yet.

They are BOTH beautiful, however, I think I'm a little more drawn to the mare... I think because in the picture, her face looks like it may gray out, and I am a sucker for grays!


----------



## kitten_Val

They are both beautiful. I really hope mare was not run on barrels though (and you'll hold for another couple years with her).


----------



## horseluver250

I like the mare, saw her on barrel horse world  Barrel Horse World Sounds like shes done a lot. 

Do you have any more pics of her? Pretty lucky getting 2 new horses!


----------



## Hunter65

horseluver250 said:


> I like the mare, saw her on barrel horse world  Barrel Horse World Sounds like shes done a lot.
> 
> Do you have any more pics of her? Pretty lucky getting 2 new horses!



I quite like the mare myself. I love her color!


----------



## Macslady

Tennessee said:


> Also, do you have any previous experiences with barrel horses? I have a horse sired by Otoes Twistin Bueno, and knowing his owners I know that they would not sell him to just anybody, not only that, if you really did buy him and have gelded him they probably wouldn't see it fit either.
> 
> Are you totally sure your purchased these horses? I just can't see an English rider purchasing two very VERY well accomplished barrel horses without any formal training. Do you even know how to barrel race?
> 
> 
> Do you have any current pictures of them at their new home place? I am just a little suspicious of this.


I am curious too. Since I have a bunch of AQHA bucks that I never use I went onto the site and see that there is no transfer from Trails End Ranch where he stands. All the pics of him are from that site. Could have been sold and transferred though and they wouldn't have the record yet. He also has 11 babies on the ground so I can't imagine he is herda since he was DNA tested. What a horrible shame if they gelded a stallion with the show record he has. Maybe his babies just weren't up to par???


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

My bad, stallion ^_^
Idk exactly what its called, but its sorta like a co-ownership.. does anyone know what im talking about? or do i need to explain..?

Oh and btw Quick Jetts isnt very accomplished..


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Partnership! Thats what its called.
Heh -brain fart-
But technically its my parents who own them..


----------



## upsidedown

I'm a bit taken aback and a bit unbelieving that you own these horses as well as are from Avalon and own Manhattan and Co... Not saying that your lying, just saying that its all a bit unbelievable.


----------



## wild_spot

> I'm a bit taken aback and a bit unbelieving that you own these horses as well as are from Avalon and own Manhattan and Co... *Not saying that your lying*, just saying that its all a bit unbelievable.


Sure sounds like you are.


----------



## Iluvjunior

I for one believe her if you've seen her other horses it wouldn't surprise me she has these 2 (not to sound rude I don't know how to re-word it to make it sound better) all her others are really fancy. You can never know for sure whos telling the truth or lying you just got to believe sometimes.


----------



## Honeysuga

Wow, this is pure rudeness guys. *So what if you find it unbelievable? 
*
Maybe she is just lucky and well off? 

How do you think it makes her feel that you are all calling her a liar (no matter how nicely and shrouded you try to make it look)?

You have no idea of the situation, so what if she called him gelding instead of a stallion,people make mistakes, so what if there is no transfer on record, as has been said it may have not been recorded yet.

I believer her, nothing she has posted on here in the past would lead me to believe that she is lying. And if she is it is up to the mods to decide not any members, and it is really unfair for you guys to poke at it like this.

*Congrats on the horses, I am so happy for you!*


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents

I can't find anything about that stud being sold? His stud page seems to still offering him at stud, and those same pictures are on it


----------



## horses4life43

She said on page 2 that its a partnership. I find it rude too I don't think everyone was rude but the person who said flat out she was lying is a rude person. Congrats on getting them I sure would love to have them.


----------



## ridergirl23

ok, theres been some fingers pointed on this thread! lets all put the pointing fingers away or i will have to break them XD 
but seriously, we just all need to relax, its just a thread on the enternet. maybe she bought the horses, maybe she didnt? it doesnt really make a difference  
so lets all send a little smiley  and get on with our day


----------



## horses4life43

ridergirl23 said:


> ok, theres been some fingers pointed on this thread! lets all put the pointing fingers away or* i will have to break them* XD
> but seriously, we just all need to relax, its just a thread on the enternet. maybe she bought the horses, maybe she didnt? it doesnt really make a difference
> so lets all send a little smiley  and get on with our day


Haha that made me laugh and i needed that thank you!!


----------



## ridergirl23

^^ haha i thought things were getting a little tense on here  so i thought i'd add some good ol' humor XD is that your horse in your profile pic? hes(or she! i wouldnt want to offend her!) beautiful!


----------



## upsidedown

wild_spot said:


> Sure sounds like you are.


It wasn't my intention. 

I'm not trying to cause drama, congrats on the horses.


----------



## westonsma

Macslady said:


> I am curious too. Since I have a bunch of AQHA bucks that I never use I went onto the site and see that there is no transfer from Trails End Ranch where he stands. All the pics of him are from that site. Could have been sold and transferred though and they wouldn't have the record yet. He also has 11 babies on the ground so I can't imagine he is herda since he was DNA tested. What a horrible shame if they gelded a stallion with the show record he has. Maybe his babies just weren't up to par???


Just because he was genetics tested doesn't mean that he was tested for HERDA. And if he IS a carrier, 50% of his get will be carriers. OP hasn't responded on his sex status yet, so give her a break.


----------



## Cheshire

Personally I am inclined to believe the OP, as she has never before come across as one of those "story-tellers" (you know the ones). Everyone should just relax. I can't even imagine co-owning two such horses so it must be quite a treat.

That stal is awfully purdy!


----------



## Tennessee

I would like to see current pictures of the horse at his new home. Seeing as all of your horses tend to have professional pictures, you should have no problem doing this.


----------



## horses4life43

Tennessee said:


> I would like to see current pictures of the horse at his new home. Seeing as all of your horses tend to have professional pictures, you should have no problem doing this.


Do you have something against this one person? Your being rude and not very kind. If she just got these two then maybe shes busy with them just maybe.


----------



## horses4life43

ridergirl23 said:


> ^^ haha i thought things were getting a little tense on here  so i thought i'd add some good ol' humor XD is that your horse in your profile pic? hes(or she! i wouldnt want to offend her!) beautiful!


No its from a website I wish I looked that good lol but sure we'll go with thats me lol


----------



## Macslady

westonsma said:


> Just because he was genetics tested doesn't mean that he was tested for HERDA. And if he IS a carrier, 50% of his get will be carriers. OP hasn't responded on his sex status yet, so give her a break.


Well this was in response to your questions about him having herda, you brought it up, I was only pointing out that he has 11 babies on the ground, 
from 2000 on. Can't believe any responsible breeder would breed if any of his get showed herda. I mean according your figures it should have shown up by now.

And everyone is getting their noses all bent out of joint. I went on to look to see if he had been transferred, several people had questioned. Every picture posted is from that sight. All you have to do is google the stallions name. Now that the OP has stated they are part of a coop owning the horse it makes sense. I know of breeders locally who do this. It is very costly to campaign a horse and even if you only have 5% in legally that 5% is yours.

Congrats to the OP on your new horses.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Okay, thanks for everyone's defence & I understand that you would question me, because I do know some people that would lie for whatever reason. I can probably get photos tomorrow, if the horses are in.

The stud is still posted on the site because he is still for stud.. Part of the coop thing..

And the reason I haven't gotten pics up is because I haven't really thought about it. I'm just got the horses, and the pics of the mare are from the ad as well.

Happy Holidays, EVERYONE!!
And sorry to cause drama..


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Ohh, and just a comment about the whole english rider/avalon to barrel racing..

What my parents do is one thing.. what I do is another. Sure, we have nice horses but my interests are not always seen in the public.. or seen by people interested in avalon. I kinda do my own thing.. and its not as public or serious.. you don't see the horses I've once had that were grade or just bomb proof horses being advertised by my parents.

And yes, I can barrel race, or at least i'm learning. My mentor (or trainer, as i've said before) has been teaching me since.. july? Sometime in the summer on a seasoned barrel horse at her farm. I don't know if she'd want me to say her name.. but trust me, she knows what she's doing..


----------



## Honeysuga

You did not cause the drama, and you have no need to prove yourself deary, Happy Holidays!

Pics would be nice though, not to prove anything of course, just because I like to see pretty ponehs!

Happy Holidays, btw I just saw your car and I have to say, I am *GREEN*, I have always wanted a pink car and I swoon for mustangs!


----------



## smrobs

The first mare is pretty. Her back is a touch long and she is sickle hocked but she is still a gorgeous.........gray? 

That palomino is just stunning and incredibly versatile.


----------



## girl_on_black_pony

Well she looked grey in the photos, however with her new winter coat she is almost a bay..

I'll get photos up in the photo section. You're right Honeysuga, I'm not gonna prove myself here


----------



## westonsma

About the HERDA, you ought to talk to nrhareiner, we had a pretty heated discussion that went on a couple days because he/she? insists that they had a horse with less than 1% chance of showing up and finally it did... IDK, was just a thought as to why he may have been gelded... but OP has since corrected, he is a stallion.


----------



## Honeysuga

Well don't I feel naive? Turns out she was lying... At least I gave her the benefit of the doubt...


----------



## Snaffle

When she posted that video of 'her' riding and it was someone in Sweden, I knew that there was something wrong in the picture.


----------



## kitten_Val

Frankly I'd let the kid to have a dream. Not everyone here can afford fancy (or even just grade) horses. While it was not very fair, I don't see a big drama here that we all said horses are beautiful (and they are).


----------



## Iluvjunior

Wait what happened who figured out she was lying?


----------



## lacyloo

The other thread got locked...
She was one of the LAST forum members that I would have thought,would lie...Cant trust anyone I guess :?


----------



## Honeysuga

^^ I thought the same thing, she seemed so sincere...


----------



## Honeysuga

Iluvjunior said:


> Wait what happened who figured out she was lying?


 She posted horses that were not hers and said that they were. The mods, she was banned.


----------



## southerncowgirl93

Sad day. I don't know why she'd do that. I liked those horses too. That stud was pretty.  Oh well....Merry Christmas All!!!


----------



## smrobs

I don't understand why people can't be content with what they have instead of trying to impress a bunch of people that she doesn't know on the internet by telling outlandish lies. Most of us want to believe that people are generally good and honest. I for one, try to take everyone here at their word, even if what they say seems unlikely. There are things about myself and experiences that I have had that most people wouldn't believe so I want to believe that people would at least be for the most part honest with a bunch of strangers. It makes me wonder if her life is that terrible that she has to create a different one for us or if she is just spoiled and craves attention. It is really sad.


----------



## TwisterRush

I agree with Smrobs.

Personally, i read, but avoided her posts. I have been thought to be a troll before on other forums Sadly because i was from canada, and others were from the UK..

Anyway's, i thought she was much more rather rude, and dishonest.. she shouldnt have the encouragement. 
I know i sound rather rude. But she did make rude comments about my horse, which i did not really like, and the fact that she said she had seen many more confirmationally wonderful horses. well My horse isnt that bad confirmation wise. Never said he was great.
Regardless i did take offense into how she had made her post.

Just to say in short... i didnt like her, and as much as i would have liked to believe she had owned these horses... there was something that i didnt like about how she was... or how she posted...


----------



## ihorsebook

Stunning horses... i also had one called daredavil which i sold last year... now pondering of buying similar kind of horse....


----------



## mom2pride

Erm...the OP has been banned...because they were trolling around here


----------



## lacyloo

:-| :? :-o :-| :? :-o...Hmmmm


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds

I'm glad that this got figured out. I brought it up in chat because it seemed fishy to me and then a bunch of people started commenting on this post about it. I just think of the false representation of the real horse, if that makes sense?

I'd hate for somebody to take photos of my guy and say whatever about him, that they owned and rode him, etc, even if they are good things.

Does anybody know if her parents actually owned Avalon in OK or was that a lie, too?


----------



## Vidaloco

This thread is being locked at moderator discretion


----------

